
Make XfCE 4 look like a SGI O2 workstation - ktamiola
https://securitronlinux.com/debian-testing/make-xfce-4-look-like-a-sgi-o2workstation/
======
thomas536
See also the stuff from Maxx Interactive, e.g.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/b8cv8f/maxx_maxx_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/b8cv8f/maxx_maxx_interactive_desktop_v20_indigo_release/)

~~~
jscheel
Oooh, that brings back memories of college

